# Poll: How do you feel about Cuban/NC cigars?



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I've said this before. I love polls. Gives us an idea of the general feelings out there.

The Question is how do you feel about Cuban vs Non Cuban cigars?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Jeeze. No comments yet??
I would have thought I would have stirred the pot enough to elicit some emotion. Could it be we're finally burnt out on the subject?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a little burnt on the topic but I'll bite. I voted for smoking both but I much prefer Cuban cigars lately. I will smoke both, but if I had to choose cuban or non-cuban it would be Cuban all the way. I would say that right now I am smoking about 80 percent Cuban.I have the bug!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I like both. There are some NCs I would smoke regardless of availability of Habanos.

For me, Habanos are mostly too expensive. I don't smoke many cigars in the price range of Cubans in general, so I will probably never smoke them to a great degree.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I went into this hobby with a pretty open mind. Certainly tried my share of non Cubans over the past couple of years. There are many that I truly love and am glad they are around. 
However, I also tried many, many more mediocre nc's as well as dog rockets. I really don't experience that with the Cubans. Even the Guantanameras aren't terrible, maybe boring. They often have a subtle complexity that's rare in a non Cuban.
So after a two year long search for my favorite cigars, I end up where I started, mostly. I prefer the Cuban flavor profile, but have found a number of NC's to round out my collection.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Tritones said:


> I like both. There are some NCs I would smoke regardless of availability of Habanos.
> 
> For me, Habanos are mostly too expensive. I don't smoke many cigars in the price range of Cubans in general, so I will probably never smoke them to a great degree.


+1, and before anyone says Cubans are not more expensive than non Cubans I'll say yes they are, at least the ones I like. Sure you can get many that are the same or less than non Cubans but I've only found a couple that are good to smoke relatively fresh. Most that are aged and ready to smoke cost more, again, at least the ones I like.

I probably smoke 20% Cubans and 80% Nicaraguan. I might smoke more Cubans if I could afford the ones I like, but often I'm just in the mood for the bolder (if less refined) flavor profile of Nicaraguans.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I voted both. I enjoy both CC's and NC's. Lately I have been smoking more CC's, and plan to have mostly CC's but there are some NC's that will always have a place in my humi.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> +1, and before anyone says Cubans are not more expensive than non Cubans I'll say yes they are, at least the ones I like. Sure you can get many that are the same or less than non Cubans but I've only found a couple that are good to smoke relatively fresh. Most that are aged and ready to smoke cost more, again, at least the ones I like.
> 
> I probably smoke 20% Cubans and 80% Nicaraguan. I might smoke more Cubans if I could afford the ones I like, but often I'm just in the mood for the bolder (if less refined) flavor profile of Nicaraguans.


It's funny because I was just thinking the same thing the other way around. There are plenty of $1 to $5 non cubans, but the ones that have wowed me tend to be $8 to $15. At that price, I would rather go to a number of Cubans instead.
Just goes to show everybody is different and there really isn't a right or wrong.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Where's TonyBrooklyn to prop up the first choice??


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaz said:


> It's funny because I was just thinking the same thing the other way around. There are plenty of $1 to $5 non cubans, but the ones that have wowed me tend to be $8 to $15. At that price, I would rather go to a number of Cubans instead.
> Just goes to show everybody is different and there really isn't a right or wrong.


I agree with this. I can buy a $4 - $5 Cuban and it will be superior to many $10 non-Cubans on the market. With that said I still have a place in my coolers for non-Cubans and I always will. I really like a lot of Nicaraguan tobaccos and some D.R. tobaccos.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaz said:


> It's funny because I was just thinking the same thing the other way around. There are plenty of $1 to $5 non cubans, but the ones that have wowed me tend to be $8 to $15. At that price, I would rather go to a number of Cubans instead.
> Just goes to show everybody is different and there really isn't a right or wrong.


You're right about that price range, but I haven't found very many $1-$5 cigars of any origin that I like...


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Missing the option for I smoke both and plan to buy both. I'm still a novice when it comes to cubans, and I'm enjoying exploring whats out there, but that doesn't come at the expense of the NCs I enjoy. I dont feel that I'm running in either direction -- just trying to get ahold of the best of both.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> You're right about that price range, but I haven't found very many $1-$5 cigars of any origin that I like...


I would agree on the NC's in that price range. For my tastes, plenty of Cubans that are pretty good @ $5 or a bit less. Although you're right about having to age them.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Ducrider said:


> Missing the option for I smoke both and plan to buy both. I'm still a novice when it comes to cubans, and I'm enjoying exploring whats out there, but that doesn't come at the expense of the NCs I enjoy. I dont feel that I'm running in either direction -- just trying to get ahold of the best of both.


I thought most would be leaning one way or the other. Are you telling me that you are *exactly* down the middle?
Just look at your purchases in the last year or so. I'm guessing your buying more nc's, but haven't found your position on the Cubans just yet.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Shaz said:


> I would agree on the NC's in that price range. For my tastes, plenty of Cubans that are pretty good @ $5 or a bit less. Although you're right about having to age them.


I'm not an authority on buying, but the shopping I've done hasn't turned up any Habanos for $5.00 that I have tried and like as well as $5.00 (or even less) non-Cubans that I buy regularly. I freely admit that my inexperience probably creates at least part of that perceived gap.

However, from the tone of comments I've read across this and another forum, it seems that NCs are often higher-priced outside the US than they are here.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I'm not an authority on buying, but the shopping I've done hasn't turned up any Habanos for $5.00 that I have tried and like as well as $5.00 (or even less) non-Cubans that I buy regularly. I freely admit that my inexperience probably creates at least part of that perceived gap.
> 
> However, from the tone of comments I've read across this and another forum, it seems that NCs are often higher-priced outside the US than they are here.


It seems like cubans and non-cubans are more expensive everywhere else in the world. (except for Cuba)
I love both Party shorts and Boli PC's and both can be had for 4-5 dollars!
Versus about twice that for an NC that I like to smoke.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

This is just my personal opinion. Yours may, (and probably will) differ.
Cubans under $5 that *I* like.

RASS
RASCC
PLPC
PLM
Party Shorts
Party Coronas Jr
Boli PC
Monte #4
Monte #5

And that's just what I've tried. There are plenty more in that price range that I haven't tried yet, so I don't know if I like them.
If we bump this up to $8 or less, there's a number of what I would call premium or classic Cuban cigars. like PSD2 or Monte #2.
Just for the record. I'm not saying CCs are better, but for me, I get a better bang for my buck with them. Especially on the low end.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, and Mike...Just for the record, although cigars are heavily taxed here in Canada, I'm getting them from similar sources that you guys are, so the prices I'm quoting are what you would expect to pay.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Zfog said:


> It seems like cubans and non-cubans are more expensive everywhere else in the world. (except for Cuba)
> I love both Party shorts and Boli PC's and both can be had for 4-5 dollars!
> Versus about twice that for an NC that I like to smoke.


Yes, but these are small cigars (4" & 5" x 42rg). Very few top rated NC's are available in these sizes. More comparable robusto and Churchill sizes in Cubans start to get pretty expensive, out of my every day smoke range. Plenty of NC's fit the bill though, just saying one or two party shorts ain't gonna cut it for my smoking day. :ss


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> I agree with this. I can buy a $4 - $5 Cuban and it will be superior to many $10 non-Cubans on the market. With that said I still have a place in my coolers for non-Cubans and I always will. I really like a lot of Nicaraguan tobaccos and some D.R. tobaccos.


+1 on this. I love having non Cubans around because sometimes I feel like something in that profile as well. But they do tend to be at least $5, but more likely $8 to $15 range. To me, that's a high end Cuban. (I haven't bit on the Behikes or Esplendidos)


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the dealio for me is the aging. I read reviews all the time saying things like: well, the 01's are smoking great right now but stay away from anything after that, and the 07's of these are great but the 00's through the 04's are bad... Everyone has their thing but I can't keep up with all that, and I don't want to spend money on cigars, sit on them for 5 or 10 years and find out they were from the famous crapola era for those marcas. There are some I know I like and I'll get those when I can find them but they're pricey because of their age. 

My Nicaraguans on the other hand, being aged already only take a few months to reveal whether they are the crapola variety. And if they're good, for the most part will be good again next year too. There is some variation from year to year, but they rarely go from being really good one year to horsesh*t the next.

In the end for me, good aged cigars cost good money, Cuban or non Cuban. If I smoked cigars everyday I might feel differently and experiment more with cheap cigars like I did years ago when I started this hobby, but with the limited amount of smoking time I get I don't want anything less than a great smoke each time. And my experience so far, obviously weighted by my taste preferences, is that there are as many boring Cubans as there are non Cubans. But there are many good ones of each available too so I can't understand why anyone would choose either exclusively...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Where's TonyBrooklyn to prop up the first choice??


Everyone already knows my answer. Besides i don't think i can do another. Cuban vs Non Cuban, Kitty Litter vs Beads, or Cello on Cello off thread. In the end it really does not matter what i think. It really does not matter what you think. Use what you like Smoke what you like be happy life is way too short. I was working on an estate today in Westchester. I saw a van full of terminally ill children no hair some blind brain tumors cancer you name it. Some sort of charity event to help raise money. Stop and think about that for a moment i think you'll look at things differently!
Peace my brother!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Johnny Rock said:


> Yes, but these are small cigars (4" & 5" x 42rg). Very few top rated NC's are available in these sizes. More comparable robusto and Churchill sizes in Cubans start to get pretty expensive...


This is a good point, and applies to my view on Cuban vs non Cuban pricing. I wasn't considering the petite corona pricing because I rarely smoke those.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Johnny Rock said:


> Yes, but these are small cigars (4" & 5" x 42rg). Very few top rated NC's are available in these sizes. More comparable robusto and Churchill sizes in Cubans start to get pretty expensive, out of my every day smoke range. Plenty of NC's fit the bill though, just saying one or two party shorts ain't gonna cut it for my smoking day. :ss


Good point. 
Does narrow the gap a bit when comparing the larger vitolas.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Good point.
> Does narrow the gap a bit when comparing the larger vitolas.


This just shows how much we all differ. I personally love that size of a cigar. About 45 minutes to an hour. Perfect IMO


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I voted mostly cuban with some NC. The cc's need no argument in their favour but as for the NC's are some really fantastic smokes. The 1959 Medina is an all time favourite from Cuban Crafters, and if you go directly to the store you can get the unbanded cigars for 5 bucks a pop instead of 10 bucks each (I wish I bought more than 10 grrrrr). I think the entire taboo line is great and at a great price, and who can rule out the flor de oliva. Even budget Nc's have their place with me. That being said I prob have an 80/20 split of cc vs nc in my humidor. Not because I rule out nc's but more because of the deals I have found etc... have fit the cc buying habit.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't have enough experience with Cubans yet but I don't see how they could ever replace NCs for me. I do "Get it" about the Cubans but there are waaay too many good NCs that are extremely good!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Zfog said:


> This just shows how much we all differ. I personally love that size of a cigar. About 45 minutes to an hour. Perfect IMO


I do too. But I also like the larger rg's and lengths as well. With Cubans, size will definitely be related to cost. Once you start looking at double coronas, churchills, and torpedo sized cigars, your looking at $8 plus.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

For the last couple years I've been going thru a Cuban phase. I've got a wineador stocked with CCs and a 50 count humidor stocked with flavored NCs (yikes!). Every now and again I just crave a Natural Dirt, Cafe con Leche, or a Blondie. I know I'm in the minority but, as everyone says, smoke what you like and like what you smoke.

A few years back I was a maduro whore. I used to salivate when thinking about smoking an MX2. But, over time, my tastes changed and right now the twang has me hypnotized.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

All I know is that a 7.00 Cuban can be amazing....
Can't find a NC that can do the same


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't really tapped into the cuban's yet, but am thinking of taking the plunge. Right now it's just a lack of access/finding the right place. However I really love Nicaraguan tobacco and DPG is really doing a great job out of there. Often you can find them on the auction sites for under $4/stick for a toro size which is way less than any Cuban I've had. Now if they were a bit easier for me to find, maybe I would jump in a bit more, but as of now I'm still on the outside looking in...


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I had to go the "I enjoy both but I have or plan to have mostly Cubans" because I just cant let my Padron cigars go, enjoyed every puff of every stick I have had (9 boxes to date) but the CC's offer a different world to explore that I enjoy greatly.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I love cuban tobacco. That being said I keep several nc standbys around for the golf course as well as several others that I think are truly special. For example, a few weeks back I was in Vegas for 9 days and smoked a ton of cigars cc and nc alike. I enjoyed a really nice Monte #2 which is my favorite cigar of all time but I also really enjoyed an Opus X that absolutely blew my mind one night around the craps table.

Could I judge one against the other? Not really because I enjoyed them both for what they offered individually.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Just a quick thank-you to everyone in this thread--pleasant conversation even with differing opinions is a welcome change of pace after the last couple of days.


----------

